# 20 in 2hrs.



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Had a bit of a window before the front hit the other night. Got down to the water to find some other potlickers on My Island..lol Made two passes or so along the shoreline and had 20 flounders from 16 to 23" 7 were 20" or better.. gotta love it when you're covered up and still smack em.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice repot and pics.. What day did you go out before the front ? Sure paid dividends quickly..


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Thusday evening..On the water by 6..Done by 8pm


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Ah ha.. Night time bite. Power and greenies to ya ..



Dipsay said:


> Thusday evening..On the water by 6..Done by 8pm


----------



## Meaux trout (Nov 21, 2008)

Smoked um! Good mess of fish! Congrats!


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

Them fish got holes poked inem....


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

That they do..lol Never said I was rod and reeling them.


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

Great Job, gotsum good eatun there.


----------



## kayak07 (Nov 5, 2008)

great result there big well done to you


----------



## kamreese (Jul 16, 2006)

*FLAT FISH GALORE !!!!!*

SUPER NICE FISH. DID YOU STICK EM OUT OF A BOAT OR WALKING. I LOVE TO WALK MYSELF. GOOD JOB !!!!!!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got a 14ft jon rigged up with lights. I poled along till I came up on them and stuck em! lol


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Man those are some big Flounders. Thanks for the report.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

That's outstanding!


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Custom Flat (Dec 21, 2007)

Better give me those flatties...............looks like they have a case of PCB'S and I wouldn't want you to get sick!


----------



## Alco (Sep 3, 2008)

*20 in 2hrs*

hey man

Are you Jerry ? Unless I'm mistaking, think I met you at the bait camp's cleaning table. If not disregard.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Alco said:


> hey man
> 
> Are you Jerry ? Unless I'm mistaking, think I met you at the bait camp's cleaning table. If not disregard.


 Nope, names Bryan but I'd have said hi anyhoo..lol


----------



## trey schmidt (Nov 9, 2008)

Stick um in da head and throw un in da box.... Its the only way to get the job dun!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

*Late report 11/24/08 Quick run*

Noticed that the winds didnt get as high as they had predicted..Got home around 6pm, looked at the winds and tide, then cursed..Had the boat hooked up and left driveway by 6:30pm. Made it to the Happy Stabbin grounds around 8:30pm. Clarity wasnt all that great but stuck 8 flatties from 17 to 22" by 10pm. Missed 3 that scooted when they saw the Jon Boat of "Death" headed their way..Wind started to pick up out of the ENE pretty strong throwing wakes. Decided prudence was the better part of valor and headed in. So 8 flatties in 1 1/2 hrs on a quick run from Katy..I'll take that..


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

*Dipsay/Mitter Mat 11/29/08*

Hit an early run this morning with my youngest son Matthew. Met up with a buddy and we combed the shoreline working it from either end from 4am till 6am. My buddy was walking and I had the boat out. Picked up 14 flatties from 14" to 23" with 6 going 20" or better. I tossed a couple in my buddies cooler in his truck while he was still walking and saw an extra beer in there. Hey fair trade right? 2 flatties=1 beer.LOL Hope everyone got stuffed during Turkey Day. Looks like I'll be stuffing flatties tomorrow.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

THE BEST STICKEN IS DONE WITH A FORK!!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Hows this for a fork..lol


----------

